# Power Pro Recommendation



## dduke2

I am using a Torsa 30 on a Shimano Jigging rod 80-200. I often fish for snapper, Aj and Tuna. Which would you recommend for line (power pro) and top shot if any. Thanks


----------



## newsharker

no power pro


----------



## great white fisherman

65lb test and 2ft of florocarbon 100lb minimum


----------



## High Slime

Have have used power pro braid and have had not had very good luck with it. I have used the 100 lb test on my Saragosa and I barely get two trips in the Gulf before it starts breaking. I have contacted Power Pro and they say they can't do anything about it unless they have the line, which I lost in on a big fish. I have spent over $400 on power pro braid and will never use it again because of the performance and lack of customer support.


----------



## DBgalveston

High Slime said:


> Have have used power pro braid and have had not had very good luck with it. I have used the 100 lb test on my Saragosa and I barely get two trips in the Gulf before it starts breaking. I have contacted Power Pro and they say they can't do anything about it unless they have the line, which I lost in on a big fish. I have spent over $400 on power pro braid and will never use it again because of the performance and lack of customer support.


Yeah, ive had bad luck with powerpro as well. I now use either Daiwa boat braid or JB hollow/solid these I can honestly say I have never had any problems with. The boat braid works great for tying knots where the JB hollow is for splicing. if you learn to splice the JB hollow is the way to go IMHO


----------



## Southern Hunter

I on the other hand really like PowerPro. I spool all of my jigging reels with either 80 or 100 and use about 6ft of 125# mono connected to the PP with an Albright knot as a shock leader which is tied directly to the jig and have had great success with this setup!!


----------



## Muddskipper

Friends dont let friends use Power Pro


----------



## CoastalObession

No power pro. Get Fins xs.


----------



## The Spaniard

In my little bit of offshore experience I've never had a problem with power pro vs. other types of braid for backing. I've had great success with it in fact. The way I've fished it is with a little more than a half spool or so of braid for backing, tie a bimini twist or other preferred knot resulting in double line then connect to your mono topshot with a yucatan, worm, or no name knot. I think the key is to have enough mono topshot as to keep the braid on the reel throughout the cast/drop and only get into your backing in a hookup situation. As we know braided line is expensive, but if you'll take this advise it will perform great, last an incredible amount of time and you should only have to replace the less costly mono. Good Luck


----------



## Roger

If your using solid there are some good choices out there but Power Pro isn't one of them. JMO....


----------



## hillbilly deluxe

I don't know whats happening with the other guys line. but i have used PP for a long time and most of my reels still have the same line that i put on them the last time i filled them around 3-4 years ago. i use 80# on my jigging reels with a wind on 100# leader. I will say that you have to use a good knot that works with the braid are it will slip and come untied.


----------



## Blackhawk78418

I use pp also been using for awhile I dnt have a problem with it, but recently while wade fishing the Oso I met a guy also wade fishing the same area and we started talkn and turns out hes a sales rep for pp. He dosent use pp he uses fins...I think Im gonna give fins a try


----------



## FishingGuy

Blackhawk78418 -- I fish about 50 - 70 times per year and have been using PowerPro 15# green line for trout since 12/2/03 and never had the line break. I switched to FINS Windtamer 15# line on 9/16/10 after speaking with the Co-owner at Roy's Bait and Tackle Customer Day in Corpus Christi. The FINS line broke in middle after 12 trips when I hooked into a 20" trout at Rocky Slew below Baffin. Luckily the Cajun Thunder cork surfaced a few times and my buddy caught it and the fish was still on it. He had been with me at the show and purchased a 300 yard spool as well and based on my history with the line has not used it and says he never will. The line broke again on trip 15, 26, & 53 where my Uni Knot was tied to my Vanish 17# Flurocarbon leader. I use 6 turns on braid & 3 turns on flurocarbon, wet it and snug it up. I was sent a new spool after tip 12 & 15 by FINS, spooled it on my Stratic reel and it broke again on trip 26 & 53. I now retie to leader every 5 trips and have not had a problem with it. As you can imagine, I keep a spreadsheet of all my fishing trips and find it is very helpful.


----------



## JOHNNYREB

hillbilly deluxe said:


> I don't know whats happening with the other guys line. but i have used PP for a long time and most of my reels still have the same line that i put on them the last time i filled them around 3-4 years ago. i use 80# on my jigging reels with a wind on 100# leader. I will say that you have to use a good knot that works with the braid are it will slip and come untied.


X2, use pp on all my shark,redfish,trout rigs etc. Never had any problems other than the ocassional nick from sand bars, but thats to be expected from any braid. I have had knots fail but guess whose fault that is......


----------



## My Little Big boat

I have 80lb PP on my calcutta 700 I use for snapper, never brooke been using for 3 years and even caught a nice hammer head on it. I also have FINS 30lb on my bait caster for reds and trout... no problems with it eaither...


----------



## LandsEnd

I have a bulk spool of Power Pro slick in 20# and 30# for sale. Both have at least 900 yards left. I switched back to Suffix 832 after having the PP break for no reason. Multiple times. So with fish on some just broke with the drag of a lure. Maybe it will work better for a right handed person.


----------

